# problems with windows 10



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

My manufacture (Puget Systems) has twice done a clean install upgrade from windows 7 to windows 10 and still the same problems.

When in a local account with a password magnifier gives an error message (see attachment). Doesn't happen in an admin account or without a password. However, I rarely use the admin account and need a password on the accounts on the computer.

And problems with the video driver. However last time the errors were different from this time. Before the second install the driver problems looked like in the attachment. Now the screen goes black for a few seconds comes back for a second and goes black again for a few more seconds - no message and comes back to working. Sometimes some lines like old TVs in the 1950's and 1960's. 

The manufacturer said they tested the second time and no troubles but as soon as I got it back and tried to use both problems.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like you may be running a Windows 8 driver for your GPU. See if a Windows 10 driver is available.

As for the error, the program most likely requires admin privileges, so it needs to be ran or opened with admin rights.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Masterchiefxx17

I didn't have win 8 so how would they have win8 drivers?

As for the magnifier it's the windows one from Windows ease of access and works if there is no password on the account, but as soon as there is a password it doesn't work. Shouldn't that work in any account with or without a password?


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

tierra said:


> And problems with the video driver. However last time the errors were different from this time. Before the second install the driver problems looked like in the attachment. Now the screen goes black for a few seconds comes back for a second and goes black again for a few more seconds - no message and comes back to working. Sometimes some lines like old TVs in the 1950's and 1960's.


Could you, please, download the following tool: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f393/cool-tool-cpu-z-1083193.html#post6841737

And post the picture of your CPU-Z data, like this one?










Thank you,
_nobody_


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The video driver error is a 0x117 TDR, the best troubleshooting guide I can think of is here, it's a long drag to track down the cause.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

On the Magnifier issue:

For two of the "Insider" builds of Windows 10 =
1) build 10061


> "Magnifier does not work when you put it into docked mode. We will also have a fix for this coming via WU."


2) build 11102


> "With this build (and with the last build), applications such as Narrator, Magnifier, and third-party assistive technologies may experience intermittent issues or crashes. If you rely on screen readers or other software, you should not use this build. This issue will be fixed with the next build."


Those quotes are from Microsoft's "Known Issues" for Insiders.

By any chance, did you or Puget Systems enroll your computer in the Insider Program?

If yes, try rolling back to a previous build --> Start Menu - Settings - Update & Security - Recovery - go back to a previous build.
___________

If you aren't in the Insider program, check on the Permissions for the Magnifier applet. and enable its use for Everyone (or, if you prefer, the name of your guest account). If you aren't familiar with changing permissions for a Windows 10 app, here's an article that walks you through the steps for Magnifier in Windows 10 
How to Enable Magnifier on Windows 10

Hope the video & Magnifier behave themselves soon.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

Here is the file from the CPU-Z (it doesn't look like what you posted):


```
CPU-Z Readme file
------------------

Version 1.75
January 2016
Contact : [email][email protected][/email]
Web page: [url=http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html]CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID[/url]
Validation page : [url=http://valid.x86.fr/]CPU-Z VALIDATOR[/url]
Hall of Fame : [url=http://valid.x86.fr/records.php]CPU-Z Validator World Records[/url]
CPUID SDK : [url=http://www.cpuid-pro.com/products-services.php]CPUID DEVELOPERS CORNER[/url]


Configuration file (cpuz.ini)
------------------------------

The configuration file must be named cpuz.ini and be present at the same directory level
as cpuz.exe. It contains the following :

[CPU-Z]
VERSION=x.x.x.x
TextFontName=
TextFontSize=14
TextFontColor=000080
LabelFontName=
LabelFontSize=14
ACPI=1
PCI=1
MaxPCIBus=256
DMI=1
Sensor=1
SMBus=1
Display=1
UseDisplayAPI=1
BusClock=1
Chipset=1
SPD=1
XOC=0
CheckUpdates=1


- TextFontName : Font used for the information boxes. 
- TextFontSize : Size of the font used for the information boxes. 
- TextFontColor : Color of the font used for the information boxes. Value is expressed in hexadecimal, and consists in a classic Red/Green/Blue color code : RRGGBB 
- LabelFontName : Font used for the label boxes. 
- LabelFontSize : Size of the font used for the label boxes. 
- Sensor : Set to OFF (or 0) disables sensor chip detection and voltages measurement. 1 to enable.
- PCI : Set to OFF (or 0) disables the PCI information. This disables chipset, SPD and, depending on the hardware, sensoring information. 1 to enable.
- MaxPCIBus : Sets the maximum PCI bus to scan. Default value is 256.
- DMI : Set to OFF (or 0) disables the DMI (Desktop Management Interface) information. This concerns BIOS vendor and version, motherboard vendor and revision. 1 to enable. 
- SMBus : Set to OFF (or 0) disables SMBus information : SPD, and, depending on the hardware, sensoring information. 1 to enable.
- Display : Set to OFF (or 0) disables the video card information reported in the validator. 1 to enable.
- UseDisplayAPI : Set to 1, uses the display driver to read the display adapters information.
- BusClock : Set to 1, uses the bus clock as primary clock source. Set to 0 to use an alternate method.
- Chipset : set to OFF (or 0) disables the memory controller and southbridge information. 1 to enable.
- SPD : set to 0 to disable SPD reading. 1 to enable.
- XOC : eXtreme Overclock Mode : runs CPU-Z with as little system load as possible. Your system won't be fully validated before it is manually checked. Requires to restart CPU-Z.
- CheckUpdates : set to 0 to disable the new version checker at startup. 1 to enable.

Parameters
----------

-txt=filename : Launch CPU-Z in ghost mode (no interface appears) and generates the register dump file (.txt) 
in the same directory as the exe file.

-html=filename : Same as "-txt" except it generates the html report.

-core=id : Displays clock speed of core #id (id can be set from 0 to Number of cores minus one).


Keys
----

F5 : save the current tab in a bmp file
F6 : save the current tab in the clipboard
F7 : save cvf file in the current directory


Cache Latency Tool
------------------

The cache latency tool can be downloaded at that address : [url]http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/misc/latency.zip[/url]


History
-------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.75 - January 2016
- Intel Skylake Pentium and Celeron support.
- Intel Broadwell-E preliminary support.
- AMD A10-7890K APU.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.74 - October 2015
- Improved CPU benchmark.
- AMD Carrizo APUs.
- eDRAM detection on Slylake CPUs.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.73 - August 2015
- New validation.
- eXtreme Overclock Mode with light CPU load.
- New tab : CPU Benchmark.
- Added L4 cache frequency (cache tab).
- Added Windows 10 editions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.72.1 - May 2015
- Intel Skylake and Broadwell support (1.72.1)
- Preliminary support for Intel Skylake.
- Fixed support for Windows 10 build 9926.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.71.1 - November 2014
- Intel Core M processors (1.71.1)
- New CPU-Z logo (1.71.1)
- AMD Athlon X2 450, Athlon X4 840 and Athlon X4 860K (Kaveri).
- AMD FX-8370, FX-8370E, FX-8320E (Vishera).
- Improved support for Intel X99 chipset.
- Support for Microsoft Windows 10. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.70 - July 2014
- Intel i7-5960X, i7-5930K, i7-5820K, i7-4790K, i5-4690K, Pentium G3258.
- TSX instructions set support (including RTM and HLE subparts).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.69.2 - April 2014
- Intel Haswell-E processors (1.69.2)
- Preliminary support for DDR4 memory (1.69.2)
- AMD FCH detection improved (1.69.2)
- AMD A6-6420K, A4-6320, A4-4020.
- AMD Athlon 5350 & 5150, Sempron 3850 & 2650 Kabini.
- Intel Core i7-4770R and Core i5-4570R Crystal Well.
- Added graphic card vendor.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.68 - January 2014
- AMD Kaveri APUs (A10-7850K, A10-7800, A10-7700K, A8-7600, A6-7400K, A4-7300).
- Intel i7-4790, i5-4690, i5-4590, i5-4460 (Haswell refresh).
- Intel Celeron Haswell (G1830, G1820).
- Intel serie 9 chipset (Z97).
- Nuvoton NCT6106 and SMSC SCH5636 SIOs (Fujitsu mainboards).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.67.1 - November 2013
- Fix several validations issues (1.67.1).
- Improved support of Intel Silvermont (Bay Trail).
- New validation.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.66 - August 2013
- Intel Core i7-4xxx MQ/MX processors (1.66.1)
- Fixed BCLK jump bug and validation issue (1.66.1)
- Intel Xeon E5-2600 V2, Core i3-4xxx, Core i7-3910K processors.
- Intel Atom Bay Trail-T preliminary support.
- Intel Ivy Bridge-E/EP/EX support improved.
- AMD Opteron 3200 and 3300 series.
- ITE IT8603 and IT8623 SIOs (Asus FM2+ mainboards).
- Microsoft Windows 8.1 (Windows Blue). 
- New version checker.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.65 - June 2013
- AMD Opteron X1150 and X2150.
- AMD FX-9590 and FX-9370.
- Intel 4xxxHQ "Crystalwell" CPUs.
- Intel Pentium "Haswell" G3430, G3420, G3220.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.64 - April 2013
- Intel Atom Cloverview.
- Intel Ivy Bridge-E/EP/EX.
- AMD Richland APUs.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.63 - February 2013
- Intel Pentium & Celeron "Ivy Bridge" CPUs.
- AMD Athlon X4 750K.
- FMA3 & 4 instructions sets.
- Support for systems with more than 64 CPUs.
- Report TDP in validation pages.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.62 - October 2012
- AMD "Vishera" processors.
- Intel Haswell & Ivy Bridge E/EP preliminary support.
- Reduce CPU utilization.
- Improved validation process.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.61 - July 2012
- Fix wrong clock speed report (1.61.3).
- Intel CedarTrail platform.
- VIA VX11 chipset.
- Intel Xeon E5 processors.
- Fix wrong CPU clock speed under Win8.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.60 - March 2012
- Intel Core i5 2550K, 2450P and 2380P with no GPU.
- Intel Core i3/i5/i7 "Ivy Bridge" (37xx, 35xx, 34xx, 33xx, 32xx).
- Intel Xeon E3 (SandyBridge-WS).
- Intel Z77 platform.
- AMD FX-8140, FX-4150.
- AMD "Trinity" APU Preliminary support.
- Windows 32/64-bit information.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.59 - November 2011
- AMD Opteron Interlagos and Valencia (Bulldozer).
- AMD SR56x0 I/O bridge and SP5100 southbridge (Maranello).
- Intel Core i7-3960X, 3930K and 3820 (SandyBridge-E).
- Intel X79 chipset (Jaketown).
- VIA Nano 1000/2000/3000, Eden X2, Nano X2/X3, QuadCore.
- Support for Windows 8.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.58 - June 2011
- AMD FX "Bulldozer" processors family (K15).
- AMD Llano processors family (K12).
- Intel Sandy Bridge-EP processors preliminary support.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.57 - February 2011
- Intel Xeon "Westmere-EX" support.
- GPU frequency report on Intel Sandy Bridge processor.
- AMD Zacate/Ontario processors support.
- Report TDP on main page when available.
- Cores clocks on floating menu.
- P67/H67 stepping report.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.56 - October 2010
- Intel Core i3/i5/i7 "2000" serie processors (Sandy Bridge) with new logos.
- Intel Core i7 970 "Gulftown".
- Intel P67 chipset.
- AMD Phenom II, Athlon II and Sempron II "Caspian" processors.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.55 - July 2010
- VIA VX900/VX900M and VN1000/VN1000M chipsets.
- Intel Core i5-760, Core i7-875K and Core i5-655K processors.
- Intel Core i7-940XM, 840QM, 740QM mobile processors.
- Intel Core i5-450M, 540UM, 430UM, Core i3-370M mobile processors.
- Intel Pentium P6000 processor.
- New parameter in cpuz.ini : UseDisplayAPI

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.54 - March 2010
- Intel Core i7-880, Core i5-680, Core i3-550 processors.
- Intel Xeon 5600 line (32nm) processors.
- AMD Phenom II X6, Sempron II, Turion II, Turion II Ultra and Athlon II Mobile "Caspian" processors.
- NVIDIA GeForce 320M chipset.
- AMD 870/880G/890GX + SB800/SB850 chipset.
- Introduction of validation rooms.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.53 - December 2009
- Fix validation issue with AMD Phenom processors (1.53.1).
- Preliminary support for Intel Pinetrail platform (1.53.1).
- Intel Core i7 930 & 950, Core i7 980X "Gulftown", Xeon W3565.
- Intel Mobile Core i7/i5/i3 "Arrendale" (LV and ULV).
- Intel "Clarkdale" platform improved support. 
- AMD Phenom FX-5000, Athlon II X2/X3/X4, Athlon L110.
- AMD AM3 socket detection improved.
- VIA VX800 and VX855 chipsets support.
- ATI Radeon 2100 and Radeon X1250 support. 
- DirectX 11 detection fix.
- Hardware virtualization support now reported as instructions set.
- New HTML report with less information.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.52 - July 2009
- Fix Core i7 clock bug (1.52.2)
- New design with "Graphics" tab.
- NVIDIA nForce 980a chipset support.
- Intel Core i5 and Core i3 processors.
- Intel Atom Z530, Pentium DC E6300 (2.8GHz) and Core 2 Solo processors.
- Intel P55 and US15W chipsets preliminary support.
- AMD Phenom TWKR support.
- AMD Phenom X2 "Callisto" and Athlon X2 "Regor" processors.
- AMD Opteron 6-core "Istanbul" processor.
- Improved support for Windows 7.
- New Intel logos.

MD5 checksum : please refer to [url=http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php#history]CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID[/url]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.51 - April 2009
- New version with installer.
- NVIDIA ION platform.
- Intel "Clarkdale" processor preliminary support.

MD5 checksum : please refer to [url=http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php#history]CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID[/url]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.50 - February 2009
- Improved support for AMD Phenom II processor.
- Support for NVIDIA 740i chipset.
- Several bug fixes.

MD5 cpuz.exe (1.50) : E1C827C54F527404EDDA6D65DA0280D8

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.49 - December 2008
- AMD Phenom II processor.
- New Intel Core 2 models.
- Improved loading time.
- New online validation process.

MD5 cpuz.exe (1.49) : B836E86B40D7AFAF99D9C512E8CC9FEF

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.48 - October 2008
- Improved support for Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield & Gainestown).
- Intel Atom dual-core version support.
- AMD Athlon "Kuma" processor support.
- Alternate clock computation method based on "duty cycles" for Intel Core 2 processors (see ShowDutyCycles in cpuz.ini)

MD5 cpuz.exe (1.48) : DB78FBF1F99B7709240B495E59758CCE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.47 - August 2008
- Intel Core i7 processor.
- Intel Core 2 Duo S Mobile processors.
- NVIDIA MCP79/7A chipset.
- AMD 790GX / SB750 chipset. 

MD5 cpuz.exe (1.47) : A7484EFA3C32BC968C248CB1237FF493

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.46 - June 2008
- AMD Puma platform (Turion & Turion Ultra "Griffin");
- AMD Black Edition processors.
- Intel Xeon EX "Dunnington".

MD5 cpuz.exe (1.46) : C47432C41EC26156128F7B8E09E884CF

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.45 - May 2008
- Intel Atom Z500/Z510/Z520/Z530/Z540 processors.
- Intel Core 2 Duo E7x00 processor.
- AMD 45 nm Phenom (Dened & Shanghai) processors.
- Intel P45 chipset.

MD5 cpuz.exe (1.45) : DD4E540C04297CF93DC721166C13446E

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.44.2 - Mars 2008
- NVIDIA 650i, 680i, 750a/780a, 750i, 780i, 790i chipsets (1.44.2)
- Intel G35 chipset (1.44.2)
- Updated support for VIA chipsets (1.44.2)
- Support for the new validator (1.44.1)
- Preliminary support for VIA Isaiah processor.
- Support for all VIA Model D processors: VIA C7-M, VIA C7-D, VIA Eden, VIA Eden.
- Memory timings on Intel 5400A/B MCH (Skulltrail).
- Fix AMD Phenom detection issue on Windows Vista 64.

MD5 (1.44.2) : 81FB48A6EC7355E8D0DD71ADC2157CF6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.43 - January 2008
- Intel Skulltrail platform support (Core 2 Extreme QX9775 + 5400B MCH).
- Intel X48 chipset detection.
- AMD Athlon 64-LE 1600 and 1620 support.
- Fix detection issues on unlocked Phenom (ES/BE).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.42 - November 2007
- Intel Wolfdale/Yorkfield/Penryn CPUs support.
- AMD Phenom and Opteron Barcelona support improved.
- Current core selection menu (right click on the CPU page).
- Loading progress.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.41 - September 2007
- New CPU voltage monitoring.
- Intel Xeon Tigerton support.
- Intel IA64 CPUs support (Itanium / Itanium2)(special thanks to Rami Radi and Ray Hinchliffe).
- AMD K10 Phenom preliminary support.
- NVIDIA MCP73 support.
- Intel XMP profiles support.
- Memory modules nominal voltage.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.40.5 - July 2007
- NVIDIA nForce 560 chipset support.
- Intel Dynamic FSB technology support.
- Athlon 64 X2 BE & Sempron LE (TDP 45W).
- SiS671/FX/DX/MX northbridge support.
- SiS968 southbridge support.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.40 - May 2007
- VIA P4M800CE chipset support.
- Preliminary support for Intel Penryn CPUs family (45 nm).
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6x20, Pentium E2140/2160 processors recognition.
- Intel P35, G33, G31, Q35, Q33, X38 chipsets support.
- Intel GL960/GM965/PM965 chipsets support.
- AMD Athlon 64 "Lima" processor support.
- AMD Geode LX processor support.
- NVIDIA nForce 520 chipset support.
- New parameter "-console" to generate output in a command prompt (Windows XP only).
- New icon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.39 - February 2007
- Windows Vista 64 support.
- VIA CX700/VX700 chipset.	
- Added Merom XE (X7900/X7800)
- Added "PCI" and "MaxPCIBus" in the ini file to configure PCI scanning.
- Added "-core" parameter to display the clock speed of the specified core.
- Lot of bug fixes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.38 - November 2006
- VIA P4M890 and P4M900 chipsets.
- NVIDIA 650i and 680i chipset.
- AMD Athlon 64 FX-7x processor.
- Core 2 Duo E6850, E6750, E6650 processors.
- socket 775 Xeon processor.
- New parameters "-txt" and "-html" (see above).
- Lot of bug fixes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.37 - October 2006
- Intel Core 2 Quad, Celeron 360, Mobile Core 2 Duo T5200 support.
- Changed SSE4 to SSSE3 (Supplemental SSE3).
- Added VIA VT8237A southbridge.
- New HTML report.
- Several bug fixes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.36 - August 2006
- New processor information display.
- Intel 5000X/P/Z/V SPD support.
- Intel Pentium D 925 & 945.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.35 - June 2006
- ATI RS350, RS400, RS480/RX480, RS482, RD580/RX580, RS600/RD600, RS690, RS700 chipsets support.
- ATI SB600 southbridge support.
- Intel P965 chipset support.
- Engineering samples Core based CPUs report.
- Windows Vista product line report.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.34.1 - May 2006
- AMD socket AM2/S1/F (rev F.) CPUs support.
- Enhanced Performance Profile (EPP) memory information report.
- Added Trc (bank cycle time) in DDR2 SPD report.
- Added Trc (bank cycle time) on i925, i945, i955, i975 chipsets.
- FB-DIMM DDR2 SPD information report.
- Core 2 Duo names and logos added.
- Turion 64 X2 logo added.
- Several bug fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.33.1 - April 2006
- Intel i965 chipset support added.
- Fix SPD detection problem on SiS 964/965/966 southbridges.
- ODC (Odd Divisor Correct) for Athlon64 rev E.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.33 - April 2006
- Memory Command Rate timing added.
- Improved support for Intel Conroe/Merom CPUs.
- Celeron M 420/430 Yonah.
- Xeon Dual core Dempsey.
- VIA C7-M CPU detection added.
- VIA PT880, PT880 Pro, K8T900 chipsets support.
- nVidia nForce 550/560/570 (MCP55) chipset support.
- VIA VT8251 southbridge support.
- Fixed HyperTransport information misreports (in dump file).
- Added K6-2 and K6-III logos.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.32.1 - March 2006
- New Intel logos.
- Added Pentium D 925, Pentium EE 965.
- Several bugs fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.32 - February 2006
- Athlon FX-60 detection added.
- Athlon64 new memory dividers.
- Celeron 35x Cedar Mill, Pentium D 805.
- Core Solo & Core Duo detection improved.
- VIA C7 CPU detection added.
- Intel i975X, i945GT chipsets support.
- ATI RD580 chipset support.
- ULi smbus support improved.
- Fix smbus conflict with ClockGen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.31 - November 2005
- Improved support for ATI RS480/482 chipsets.
- GeForce 6100/6150 (nForce 410/430) chipsets support.
- Intel E7520 chipset support.
- New CPUs support : AMD Opteron socket 939, Intel Pentium 4 Cedar Mill and Presler,
Intel Xeon Paxville, Intel Pentium M Yonah SC & DC.
- Several bug fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.30 - August 2005
- Latest Sempron and Turion support improved.
- Intel Xeon Potomac, Pentium M 780 support.
- Improved Windows version report.
- Support for SMBus on latest SiS bridges (964, 965, 966) and ULi bridges.
- Increased clocks refresh rate.
- Several bug fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.29 - June 2005
- New PCI devices report.
- Switch for VCore report in .ini file.
- VCore report on some uGuru mainboards.
- Improved clocks computation.
- Improved support for latest AMD CPUs, Celeron D 3x1 (EM64T).
- Improved support for SiS 649, 650 and 656 chipsets, Intel 915PM chipset.
- Improved stability when several instances of CPU-Z are running in the same time.
- Restored html report in ghost mode (see "Parameters" chapter above).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.28.6 - March 2005
- Support for Athlon 64 X2 CPUs
- Support for i955X chipset
- Bunch of bugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.28 - March 2005
- Support for SiS chipsets improved : 648FX, 649, 655FX, 655TX, 656
- Support for nVidia nForce4 SLI Intel Edition
- Support for Intel Pentium D, Pentium XE, AMD Turion, Opteron 252
- New F7 key to simplifiy the creation of the validation file

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.27 - February 2005
- Support for Intel Pentium 4 6xx CPUs.
- New validation system.
- Hundred of bug fixes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.26 - December 2004
- VCore display on Pentium M CPUs.
- New CPU clock computation.
- Improved support of Transmeta CPUs.
- Several bugs fixed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.25 - November 2004
- nVidia nForce4 chipset support
- Intel Pentium 4J support
- New button to refresh memory timings
- Several bugs fixed

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.24 - September 2004
- AMD Sempron support
- New memory SPD page
- PCI-Express graphic interface support
- Configuration file
- External cache latency tool
- Restored html report
- Fix several bugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.23 - June 2004
- Intel i915P/G, i925X chipsets support
- Intel LGA775 CPUs support
- Intel's CPU number display
- New AMD Athlon 64 steppings
- New report in one file

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.22 - April 2004
- New CPUs : Xeon Nocona, Celeron Prescott
- DDR2 memory support
- Clock mode when iconized

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.21 -  January 2004
- one file package
- Windows 64 support
- new chipsets support
- new CPU support : Celeron M, Pentium 4 "Prescott"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.20a -  October 2003
- memory frequency and ratio on nForce2
- KT600 support
- W83627THF VRM mode
- SPD read improvement
- Fix some memory leaks (DMI)
- Fix memory size report
- Fix AGP side band status

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
Also, I don't know what builds are. Is this a version of win10? I'm not sure what an insider program is either. Is that the same as admin? I was in local, as that's what I usually use. The magnifier works in admin or local if no password, but not the local with password.

Thank you again.


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello tierra,

You got it all wrong. No, no... :nono: :nono: :nono:

You need to download and instal the tool - here: DOWNLOADING CPU-Z_1.75-EN.EXE | CPUID

Thank you for trying this again! :whistling:
_nobody_


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If your manufacturer guarantees their work, and if its covered by warranty (no extra cost to you) ... take a few pictures of your error screens & take it back to them.

Or, of course, you can continue troubleshooting with us.

Magnifier - I'm still curious to see if your PC has been enlisted in the Insider program - if so, when you look at the properties for "This PC" it will show a build number. If you have one of the two builds I mentioned - well, they have problems with Magnifier.

Intel HD Graphics -- these are pretty dead simple graphics. If somehow you've got the wrong drivers installed (which the tool _nobody_ mentioned would identify) ... you can try uninstalling the current drivers, and seeing what Windows Update comes up with. Or you can go to the Intel website and download the drivers there. You'd want to match the version of Windows as exactly as possible (I'll assume it's likely Windows 10 Home 64-bit) and the version of the HD Graphics (should be listed in your paperwork from Puget Systems).

If this is a desktop, and the folks in the shop are using a different monitor, try a different monitor at home & see if it goes black at the same points as the other. Some older monitors can have their power-saving settings go haywire after six or seven years (if you happen to be using an older monitor).


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

OldGrayGary said:


> Intel HD Graphics -- these are pretty dead simple graphics. _*If somehow you've got the wrong drivers installed (which the tool _nobody_ mentioned would identify) ... you can try uninstalling the current drivers, and seeing what Windows Update comes up with. Or you can go to the Intel website and download the drivers there. You'd want to match the version of Windows as exactly as possible (I'll assume it's likely Windows 10 Home 64-bit) and the version of the HD Graphics (should be listed in your paperwork from Puget Systems)*_.


Hello tierra (replying de facto to Gary),

I would argue that INTEL GFX is simple, but everything else is deadly correct (exactly the described idea behind all my attempts for you to install CPU-Z, to see what sku/CPU you have in your system, and depending upon CPUID to point to you the correct GFX drivers on INTEL sites). :thumb:

The OS used we see from the profile: Windows 10 home premium 64-bit (assuming as true info). :whistling:

Thank you, Gary, for taking your time to explain these. :beerchug:

_nobody_


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - everyone!

See attachments. I didn't see a build number or insider program; however, have screen shot.

It is a desktop, but the only monitor I have came from them. I'm sure they probably had a similar monitor there.

I'd rather work this out here, as can't get the computer back to the manufacturer.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I think you want the graphics part of the CPU-Z so have that here with attachment.

Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

When I went to properties for the magnifier, it only has the admin account for users. Please see screen shot. Not sure how to add the local account.

Thank you - once again!


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is one of the latest GFX Haswell drivers (not the latest one, but I use the same for my HP EliteBook 840 G1 (15.36.28.64.4332/10.18.14.4332), for my i5 4300U - installed it on December 09, 2015).

http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...tory&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=1966&lang=en

Please, download and install it, and please, report if issue went away. :whistling:

_nobody_


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

HI all


*Video Drivers* 
If, for whatever reason, the earlier version drivers still have trouble in Windows 10, you can try the latest-verstion Windows 10 64-bit specific release from Intel for the HD 4600 
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25489/Intel-Graphics-Driver-for-Windows-10-15-40-4th-Gen-

*
Magnifier*
After looking around, I'm not sure that your Magnifier problem is a permissions issue. But it shouldn't hurt to add your username specifically to the list in the "Security" tab for the shortcut. You can get there the same way you did before, but when there click on the Add option button, in the large white box of the resulting window, type your username and then click on "Check Names", then add "full control" and then OK.

You'll do that change for the username that isn't working.

I'm not sure that a password-saver program is getting in the way of things. I noticed on your first post that you had a user named "iSunShare" ... I believe that is the name of a fairly new password-saver program -- they have a website by the same name isunshare.com. 

Did you have a password problem that the folks at Puget had to fix? By any chance, could they have used an old hack that renames "cmd.exe" to "magnify.exe" to gain control of a system with password issues? Generally things get re-named back to their usual designations at the end of the process. 

If changing the permissions has no effect on Magnifier, another tactic you can try is to remove/reinstall it. In Control Panel / Programs & Features / "Turn Windows features on or off" / de-select Magnifier / OK / reboot / Control Panel / Programs & Features / "Turn Windows features on or off" / select Magnifier / OK.

That might do it. If not, ask Puget if they changed anything affecting Magnifier in their latest work.

Can't hurt to ask.

Good luck


[& hi again _nobody_ ... are you a fan of ancient Greek epics?  ... the wise Odysseus tells the Cyclops his name is "Nobody" ... (or No One, depending or the translator) ... as part of a ruse  ]


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

OldGrayGary said:


> If, for whatever reason, the earlier version drivers still have trouble in Windows 10, you can try the latest-verstion Windows 10 64-bit specific release from Intel for the HD 4600:
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25489/Intel-Graphics-Driver-for-Windows-10-15-40-4th-Gen-


Hello Gary (just for the record, since my best guess is that many people could learn something out of this),

Does not work for me (I tried these series of drivers since they came out as Beta version: 15.40.0.xxxx). Not to be lazy, I tried it again on my HSW i5-4300U, namely this one, posted by you: win64-15.40.10.4300 (please, do note that my CPU's and driver's numbers are incidentally the same). And it does not work, because I have (most probably) WIN 7 64 Ultimate (genuine copy). :grin:

This is what I am getting:





I plan in near future to change OS (to swap WIN 7 with WIN 10 64 PRO, and try again). But the younger/newer sibling of it (win64-15.40.16.4364) perfectly works on my SK-U i5-6500U, on WIN 10 64 PRO (also genuine copy). 

I never tested this GFX driver family (win64-15.40.xx.yyyy) on HSW based WIN 10 64 PRO, but once I will. When chance strikes. :whistling:



OldGrayGary said:


> [& hi again _nobody_ ... are you a fan of ancient Greek epics?  ... the wise Odysseus tells the Cyclops his name is "Nobody" ... (or No One, depending or the translator) ... as part of a ruse  ]












:thumb: :thumb: :angel:

_nobody_


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - everyone!

I added the local account and it didn't work. Rebooted worked once then back to the same old problem.

I've never had a password program on the computer and Puget systems wasn't supposed to add one, they don't even list one as a possibility. I've never (so far) had a password problem. I've never heard of iSunShare and they weren't supposed to add it to programs. It's not on my programs - see attachment.

I can't find the magnifier or even ease of access in the "Turn Windows features on or off". See attachment.

Thanks again - OldGrayGary


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again all

*Magnifier *
Tierra - looks like I should think twice, and perhaps get another cup of coffee, before I start typing anything about Magnifier.... Turns out that it isn't available to be uninstalled either as an app, or as a system feature, or as a program. Ugh. [It's basically just an ease-of-use component, magnify.exe, residing in the System32 folder]. I should have double-checked before I typed [I likely have too many versions of Windows in my head  ]

*Users*
Something is odd concerning the Users on your computer. If you use File Explorer, and view your C: local disk drive, you'll see a folder "Users" ... if you view the contents of that folder, you'll see the users installed on your system. You have a User named "iSunshare" in the list. Also one called "93". The "93" User is likely your personal username, because it is referred to as 93 (PUGET-117561) in the Permissions for Magnifier in the Users\93\AppData folders. The Permissions listed for Magnifier in Users\iSunshare\AppData don't list 93 or PUGET - but do list Administrators.

The most popular tool from iSunshare is a utility called "Password Genius". If you visit their website (iSunshare.com) you'll notice a lot of password tools and some data-recovery apps. One of their more popular web pages consists of instructions on how to disable Magnifier on a per-user basis by manipulating Permissions. (Sound familiar?).... So, if you didn't put them on your computer, who did? Was there a previous owner? (Since you mention that this is a recent build, I wouldn't expect so)... Somebody put 'em there.

iSunshare doesn't seem to have any terrible reviews (so far, that I've seen) ... it looks like a smallish company ... (it's customer help line is a mobile phone in Shenzhen (in Guangdong province, China)
,,,, It's servers are in Provo, Utah ... and they registered through GoDaddy.

I tend to not enjoy stowaway users on my computers ... but I would expect Puget to know what's up. If they don't know - maybe it's time to check on the properties for that username. If it's the main user, it might be messy to remove it. 

Or just save your personal data, use the MS Media Creation Tool, and clean install Windows 10 ... at least you'll know what users are on the computer then.
______________

Any luck with the graphics drivers? (old or new?)
______________

Sorry about the mental lapse for reinstalling Magnifier ...
Hope things clear up soon!


P.S. ... always enjoy quotes from old epics  ... I was a literature major in college


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi OldGrayGary,

There is no iSunshare user. In fact, besides the magnifier they installed win 10 with my name the first time with my explicit saying no name on the computer only numbers. No private info. They don't seem to know anything about the iSunshare.

The previous owner was me. I took it in for upgrade from win7 to win 10 and a bunch of problems plus they originally had my name (not iSunshare) on the computer and changed it to 93 but that caused even more problems. They stated that when they did the re-upgrade from me last couple weeks that they didn't have any user but the 93 and 4 on it.

I was having user problems but thought was because they placed my name on the computer against explicit instructions then changed the name on the admin account.

Could this iSunshare be part of the win 10 upgrade? 

I can't do a clean install as they only gave me a factory reset and internet speed isn't enough to update.

Thank you.

PS the last time I found out about the user name stuff one of the reasons I used Magic Jelly Bean and it had my name as the REgistered owner. There is no iSunshare. However, I just got a popup that won't go away. Do you think malware?

I've checked with ESET online twice since I got the computer back last week. But this popup is new and won't close out and I"m sure is malware.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

When I downloaded Magic Jelly Bean there was no added software to uncheck. Do you think this came from that download and installed on it's own. It didn't do that 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - nobody

I already posted to malware area as this is obviously malware and the iSunShare I think maybe malware (although where that came from I don't know as didn't download anything but f.lux and spywareblaster from their websites and my computer drivers from Cannon and kindle app from amazon. 

I still don't see where the iSunShare is as not in my user folders or anywhere where I was finding my supposedly deleted name the first time. Since it starts with i is it apple and downloaded with one of the apple programs that was installed by Puget Systems?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Malware*
Glad to hear that you are getting help on the malware forum, since the pop-up looks like a variety of malware called "Rogue" or "Fake" utilities ... sometimes fake antivirus, too. 

*My Mistake for iSunshare*
Ugh ... when I looked at your screenshots of Magnifier permissions, and saw the users list, I didn't see the top of the screenshot -- that showed that those permissions are from their webpage instructions (I didn't see the top of the screenshot, which clearly shows you are in a browser, because it had scrolled past the top of my screen). Your permissions display just fine, I didn't notice that you'd opened them in front of the webpage instructions. ... My eyes aren't as good as they were years ago, so I often have to use larger fonts & such, and things don't always fit onscreen .... 
I suppose it keeps me humble: the "old" part of my screen name. Apologies!

Anyway, if the problem with Magnifier only occurs for user "4", I imagine adding them to the Magnifier permissions would fix it.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - OldGrayGary.

Since adding 4 to the user list didn't work. Do you have any suggestions for a safe, free third party program for magnifying?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got off disability support with MS and they couldn't fix this problem!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again tierra

Ouch. Did they say *why* they couldn't fix it? 

I've been looking over this thread again from the beginning (since my blunder with the screenshots) ... and I wonder if tech Masterchiefxx17 might be right, or at least on the right track, with the administrative rights ...

But that would point to a problem with Windows 10's Ease of Access ideas - of which Magnifier is a key component ... why would they make it so that non-admin users couldn't use Magnifier?

The "AtBroker.exe" component seems to be related to multiple desktops/users ... just out of curiousity - does the error change if you log out/log back in as user 4? ... or, if after logging on as user 4 you attempt to start Magnifier manually after a few minutes?

I'm going to test things on my Win10 laptops a little later on (been busy lately, and I'm on my Linux business computers) ...

I wonder ... did Microsoft try anything using any of the Policy tools?

"Curiouser & curiouser"


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi OldGrayGary,

The problem happens in any local account. Sometimes (not always) if the password is off the local account it will work, but I need the password on it. No problems with admin accounts.

MS didn't know and didn't say. I was on with them for a long time and they were just going in circles. I don't know what policy tools are but they did some tests and all came back OK. One of the first tests they were going to do I had already done several times, after both installs of win10.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again

OK - so I created an account on my non-Insider Windows 10 laptop ...[called it "MagnifierTestUser"  ]... The account was just a "Standard user" account, not an administrator, and I gave it a password. I did not link the account to any Microsoft accounts or email accounts ... it is strictly a local account. Then I started Magnifier ... and it worked OK.

So: I'm thinking: try creating another new local (not linked to any MS or email accounts) and Standard user (maybe "5", or "Test"...) and then test if Magnifier works OK. 

Perhaps the user profile for the "4" account became corrupted? 

Or?

One thing to note: when logging in as the local account, I didn't keep my administrator account running (in other words, I didn't do the equivalent of "Log Off" or "Sign Out" or "Switch Users" (like we had in earlier versions of Windows, and still can do by right-clicker or user icon on the desktop in Windows 10) ... I switched between users via a restart (I have an SSD in that laptop, so restarting is just a matter of a few seconds). 

Try things with a "test" user, especially using the account by signing into it only after a restart (when the administrator account(s) aren't active). 

See if that works.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - OldGrayGary,

Even though I tried that before sending it back to the manufacture to reinstall win10, I tried again and it didn't work.

Maybe it's something with my specific download upgrade.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you try it after a restart, only logged on with the local account? Dang - if that didn't work ... no wonder MS was stumped.

There are a few free Magnifiers over at cnet's download.com ... A couple are recent enough, and well-enough reviewed, to give them a fighting chance to work in Windows 10 ... (since they were designed for Windows 7/8/8.1)
OneLoupe --- OneLoupe - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
Magnifixer --- Magnifixer - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Let us know if Microsoft calls with a miracle cure


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks - OldGrayGary.

I don't download from CNET. Most of their downloads have malware - I learned the hard way several years ago and only download from the original source if possible.

I can google those and see about downloading.

Thanks for all the help.

BTW, I noticed magnifier in easy of access on the settings but it wouldn't let me change the setting. Went into the admin and changed to on, but still won't let me change in local standard account and get the same error message. So, don't know if that has anything to do with the problem.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I poked around in Windows 10 Group Policy Editor, and there are places in there where Magnifier could be set not to run for specified users - but the error message you would see would mention that access is restricted due to a policy. 
And you aren't seeing any error such as that: your error specifies the AtBroker.exe component, which usually deals with accounts or programs running in different desktops/workspaces, and the switching between them.

If I come up with anything new, I'll post it here.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you very much for all your help OldGrayGary!


----------

